# postpartum visits



## akaeb (Jun 19, 2017)

I run into a lot of situations where a women delivers and a couple days later or even a week later they come in for a checkup. Are we supposed to be charging for this or should this be a no charge visit? I know that there are postpartum codes but i was under the impression that was only for the 6 week postpartum visit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 19, 2017)

A lot depends on how the delivery is being billed....vaginal or C-section?  For vaginal are you billing globally such as 59409 vs 59410 vs 59400?


----------



## akaeb (Jun 19, 2017)

so if we bill the 59400 global are all the postpartum visits included in the delivery charge? no matter how many? and then if we would just bill the delivery either csection or vaginal each postpartum visit would be billed seperately?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 19, 2017)

The maternity period for billing purposes, the OB Period begins on the date of the initial visit in which pregnancy was confirmed and extends through the end of the postpartum period is generally 6 weeks for vaginal delivery and 8 weeks after C-section.  Check with your contracts as some payers/states may differ but these are ICD-10 guidelines.​


----------



## tblmt1966 (Jun 20, 2017)

Global OB includes Routine post partum.  However you can bill post partum complications, which requires Modifier 24. 

For example

Patient presents for BP check 6 days post partum. The assessment is severe pre-eclampsia, post partum. You would bill appropriate E/M code with Modifier 24 with dx O14.15


----------

